# i don't know how to lift. Anywhere that show me how?



## mikeabnooy (Sep 15, 2004)

this site is all great but if i don't know what a military press is... i don't know! is there anything anyone can send me to to show me? i'm lost and i'm ready to start.i'm a super noob!

i'm 5'8" and i'm 190lbs! i was 200, but for the past two weeks i've been jogging and eating 4-5 meals a day instead of 2 or 3.  So... i'm ready... i just have NO guidance! Please HELP!


----------



## bulletproof1 (Sep 15, 2004)

http://www.myfit.ca/exercisedatabase/exercise.asp


----------



## mikeabnooy (Sep 15, 2004)

bullet proof! you rock!


----------



## bulletproof1 (Sep 15, 2004)

oakland, ca huh? i will be there the week of october 2


----------



## Vieope (Sep 15, 2004)

_Bem-vindo ao IM. Eu acho melhor você comprar um livro com os exercícios ou então imprimir todos daquele site. São muitos, é difícil memorizar tudo de uma vez. _


----------



## cappo5150 (Sep 15, 2004)

^Translation: 

Welcome to IM. Your better off buying a book on exercises or printing them off that site. There are many, its difficult memorizing everything at once.

Am I close vieope?


----------



## Vieope (Sep 15, 2004)

_Damn it. Perfect translation. You are the third one to translate. 
I am posting in portuguese for a few days. It is just because it is nice to see something in portuguese. I hope you understand. Visit China for a few months and you will see how good it is to see english again.  _


----------



## gococksDJS (Sep 15, 2004)

I say go to a local gym and for about $20-$30 you can get a trainer to walk you around the place and show you what machines do what and the proper form. If you find a trainer who knows what they're doing, it will be worth it in the long run. Actually seeing how it works is better than just reading it.


----------



## Vieope (Sep 15, 2004)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> Actually seeing how it works is better than just reading it.


_Concordo plenamente com o que você disse._


----------



## cappo5150 (Sep 15, 2004)

I speak spanish, so the words look almost the same.  ¿Entiendes español?

By the way, mike welcome to IM. Sorry to hijack your thread.


----------



## Arnold (Sep 15, 2004)

mikeabnooy said:
			
		

> this site is all great but if i don't know what a military press is... i don't know! is there anything anyone can send me to to show me? i'm lost and i'm ready to start.i'm a super noob!



mikeabnooy welcome to IM! 

http://exrx.net/Lists/WtMale.html


----------



## Vieope (Sep 15, 2004)

_Entendo espanhol, nao sei escrever e nem falar corretamente mas ouvir e ler é simples. Isso que é o bom pois é uma língua derivada do latim, o inglês acho que também é mas é diferente devido as influências. Assim fica fácil aprender italiano, françês e outras línguas. 
Conhece escritores brasileiros ou potugueses? Qual seria um bom em espanhol?

*Sorry to hikack it as well.  *_


----------



## cappo5150 (Sep 15, 2004)

the only good brazilian writer i know is this crazy rabbit guy.


----------



## Vieope (Sep 15, 2004)

_Gracias :bounce: _


----------

